# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  bd anavar real or fake

## canon

got these by the hundred.. no packing..

----------


## Kale

tough call without the packaging, I would say probably fake

----------


## canon

if they are fake. usually whats in them.?

----------


## Billytk03z

those bd var are REAL!!!!! your good to go!!! enjoy!!!!

----------


## tamvu

they look just like the real ones that I saw

----------


## methan

a lot of contaminated (Bacterial impurities) products come from this brand.

----------

